# ¡Gracias, Cintia&Martine!



## ukimix

Hola Martine, 


Veo que ya no eres moderadora del subforo Sólo Español. Este hilo es para agradecer tu moderación que ha sido ejemplar, amable y moderada. No se puede pedir más.  

Un abrazo cordial para ti

Pdta: Y aún me debes la explicación de qué significa_ mod... hic..._, ¿Si no es que a la moderadora le gusta tomar traguito, entonces qué es?


----------



## tusi

Yo también me sumo al agradecimiento. Es muy valioso que haya gente dando generosamente su tiempo y sus conocimientos para beneficio de todos. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Sembrador

¡Gracias, Martine, y también para Cintia! 

Esperamos seguirte leyendo en el foro, moderadora o no.  

¡Recibe un abrazo!


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola Martine:

Me uno a los deseos de Sembrador, esperamos seguir leyéndote, moderando o no.

Un beso.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Martine:

Yo también quiero agradecerte por toda la molestia que te tomaste con nosotros. 
Espero que sigas frecuentar el foro Sólo Español.
Siempre cuando se va un forero, ésto se siente como perder un querido vecino.

un abrazo de osa


----------



## Quiviscumque

Los moderadores también tenemos mucho que agradecerle a Martine,  más incluso que los foreros. La echaremos de menos ¡A ver que hacemos sin ella! . Sed buenos y no nos deis mucho trabajo.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias por todo, Martine.

Estoy segura de que te echaremos todos de menos como moderadora, pero tengo que decir que yo especialmente. La verdad es que yo sí que no sé lo que voy a hacer sin ti ... Gracias por tu amabilidad y por tu ayuda.

Me uno a la petición general: por favor, pásate cuando puedas por el SE, que nos encantará verte y leer tus comentarios.

Un besote.


----------



## ukimix

Martine no recibe recibe mensajes. Ojalá vea el hilo... o tal vez alguien tenga cómo hacerle saber de nuestros mensajes de gratitud.


----------



## Gepo

Me uno a los agradecimientos. C&M me ha dado unas cuantas manos indispensables. Espero que, aunque deje de moderar, sigamos encontrándonos en este rico espacio virtual.


----------



## jprr

Salut Martine,

Ben tout ce qui se dit là, vaut aussi pour le forum Español-Francés. Donc +1.
J'espère que rien de plus grave que la fatigue (normale et bien compréhensible) n'est à l'origine de ta décision, et sans doute que nous nous croiserons à nouveau dans quelques temps.

Un fuerte abrazo ou un bisou - como preferís, et à bientôt entre ces lignes.
Jean-Pierre.


----------



## naolinco

Bonjour Martine,

Je viens d'apprendre que tu cessais de modérer et je m'unis bien évidemment aux foristes et autres forumeurs pour m'en désoler immodérément. C'est une tâche parfois ingrate que celle qui consiste à guider les gens au lieu de s'imposer à eux, à leur apprendre à formuler leurs demandes en résistant à l'envie d'y répondre en une formule bien sentie, à leur apprendre à forumer dans les règles de l'art et à penser la langue dans sa complexité, en remettant l'ouvrage mille fois sur le métier. C'est quelque chose que tu fais (un peu de résistance à l'imparfait, que diable) avec rigueur, concision, amabilité et efficacité.

J'espère donc qu'il ne s'agit de rien de plus qu'un coup de fatigue et de rien de pire que l'apparition d'autres projets. Et bien entendu, comme tout le monde, je fais le voeu que tu ne disparaisses pas tout à fait du radar.

Bise et abrazote


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Me sumo a los compañeros:

¡Te echamos mucho de menos, querida!


----------



## galizano

Merci pour ton implication et ta contribution sans faille pour faire aimer ces magnifiques langues que sont le français et l'espagnol. 
 ." Un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé".(Lamartine)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Un cálido y afectuoso saludo de mi parte, también, Martine. Sencillamente, gracias por todo. Besos


----------



## GURB

Veinarde...Après t'être longtemps occupée de _forumistes,_ parfois grincheux, tu vas enfin pouvoir consacrer plus de temps à tes chiens, toujours aimables.
Je te regretterai pour toutes les raisons exprimées ci-dessus.
Ce ne sera j'espère, qu'un au-revoir. Je t'embrasse et t'envoie un petit cadeau.


----------



## romarsan

Un beso grandote, Martine


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

romarsan said:


> Un beso grandote, Martine



Que sean dos, y un abrazo de propina.


----------



## Lurrezko

Vaya, nadie me reñía como mi moderadora bicéfala favorita.

Un besote


----------



## Nanon

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Que sean dos, y un abrazo de propina.


Que sean tres.
Bisous bises-éphales (je sais, c'est *très* mauvais, mais en ce moment, j'ai du mal à faire mieux).


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola Martine!

¡Qué pena verte desaparecer como moderadora! ¡Te echaré de menos!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## duvija

Uh, ¿perdimos a las dos? No podría al menos seguir moderando una ? vos elegís, cualquiera, pero quedate que te queremos...


----------



## Nipnip

Cintia, de todos los moderadores que me han moderado solo dos merecen ese título, tú eres uno de ellos. Un ejemplo para todos en el foro, gracias por todos estos años y un abrazo, esperemos que quien te reemplace hago tan buen papel como el que has hecho tú.


----------



## merquiades

Martine, on ne s'est jamais parlé directement mais si j'ouvre n'importe quelle discussion tu es là.  Tes traductions et tes explications sont toujours celles de référence, et ta modération est également juste, sage, tout ce qu'il faut quoi...  j'ai bien remarqué que tu bossais, que c'était toi qui cherchais à unir les fils qui avaient le même type de questions ou de contextes!  Toi tu es la classe!  Je suis triste que tu sois partie, mais bon je le comprends.  Je te souhaite tout le meilleur du monde. Et un grand merci pour tout!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Siempre oportuna. Un abrazo y gracias por la moderación.


----------



## Namarne

Siento llegar tan tarde, no había visto el hilo, pero no quiero dejar de mandarte un abrazo muy grande y todo mi agradecimiento. 
Bisous.  
J


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Vaya...me dejáis anonadada y desde luego conmovida. Gracias a todos.

No son los mods quienes hacen de este sitio un sitio agradable, sois todos vosotros, los foreros, no me merezco tantas alabanzas pero reconozco que me siento agradecida de tantas palabras de amistad.

Gracias, gracias, gracias...

y...

*¡Feliz año nuevo a todos!*​
Un beso muy grande.
Martine


----------



## ukimix

¡También un feliz año para las dos! ¡Que en este nuevo año, la felicidad las atropelle!


----------



## chamyto

Me uno a mis compañeros. Un fuerte abrazo, Martine.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bisettes.


----------



## Gemmenita

T'es superbe, Martine!
Besitos y gracias por todos!


----------

